# How long do cichlids..'do the do'???



## suzi (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey guys...i have two mature Dolphins (moori) one i am sure is a guy, the other im not sure. They have been doin the love dance for weeks now, how long does this go on b4 we have success...or r they just shootin blanks...do two males ever do the courtship dance??? Reason im unsure bout the sex of the second dolphin is because it has a long pointy anal fin same as its mate.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can see fry 3-4 weeks post spawn. But you usually notice a bump in the chin and a change in eating habits of the females within a week or two. She may be swallowing or spitting the eggs early.


----------



## suzi (Jun 26, 2009)

shes not holding any eggs.....and its been bout 3 weeks of courtship dance now


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If all goes well, it only takes a couple hours.


----------



## bettababy (Jul 3, 2009)

There are alot of possibilities there. It could be 2 males, it could be male/female that are not mature enough yet, it could be one or both is sterile. All you can really do is watch for aggression and eggs or fry. The rest is up to them. I have had some cichlids that go through spawning behavior for a yr or more before they produce fry. 

Check your tank conditions, also. It could be that the fish are ready but the conditions they need to be successful are not yet met. Stress, territory, water chemistry, temp, even length of day/night can trigger or prevent spawning. If all is in check then all you can do is wait.

Dawn


----------

